# BANG Tx... Lathem, Aug 29



## russ010 (Aug 18, 2009)

Next tourney will be at Lathem, Saturday Aug 29. Times will be 8am - 3pm. I think we should all get there early (7am) just in case they decide to open the gates up early again and to beat all the non tournament guys in the water so we can hurry up and get started.

http://www.bassanglersofnorthgeorgia.com

Who's in? (Blue is in, Red is out, black is no response)

1. Russ & Merrick
2. Dale & Jeff
3. Tyler
4. Isaac & Joey
5. Anthony & Randy
6. Alan & Jody
7. Kevin & Ben
8. Chris & Jay
9. Jeff C. & David


----------



## Broncoxlt (Aug 18, 2009)

see ya there


----------



## lizard drager (Aug 18, 2009)

ill be up there this saterday lookin around.


----------



## MerkyWaters (Aug 18, 2009)

I think Russ should buy some biscuits for everyone this sat. since of his earnings!
I will see yall there too.


----------



## russ010 (Aug 19, 2009)

MerkyWaters said:


> I think Russ should buy some biscuits for everyone this sat. since of his earnings!
> I will see yall there too.



I'll bring a biscuit for everyone... but y'all will have to fight over who gets the first bite out of the ONE biscuit I bring for everybody


----------



## lizard drager (Aug 19, 2009)

i prefere sausage,biscuit a little brown on top,lightly butterd before the sausage is gently placed in the middle,thankyou.


----------



## ga.pnut101 (Aug 19, 2009)

I wanna steak biscuit!  Thanks Russ! u Da Man!!!


----------



## russ010 (Aug 20, 2009)

if there was someplace to buy them on my way to lathem - I would probably do it just so it would add extra weight in y'alls fat bellies and make you go slower on the water and I could get to all the good spots first...


----------



## lizard drager (Aug 20, 2009)

there is,that little bbq. joint across from the feed store sells biscuits,also homers on hwy 20 has them,thats in freehome.you could swing through canton,hardees,mc donalds,ms winners,burger king,kristle,chick filay,waffle house,just to name a few


----------



## stickum (Aug 21, 2009)

Havent decided yet probably will... ? is Lathem staying open later like they were doing


----------



## russ010 (Aug 21, 2009)

yea.. they're open til 8pm til labor day..


----------



## russ010 (Aug 21, 2009)

lizard drager said:


> there is,that little bbq. joint across from the feed store sells biscuits,also homers on hwy 20 has them,thats in freehome.you could swing through canton,hardees,mc donalds,ms winners,burger king,kristle,chick filay,waffle house,just to name a few




is that little bbq place open that early in the morning on saturdays?


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Aug 21, 2009)

lizard drager said:


> there is,that little bbq. joint across from the feed store sells biscuits,also homers on hwy 20 has them,thats in freehome.you could swing through canton,hardees,mc donalds,ms winners,burger king,kristle,chick filay,waffle house,just to name a few


----------



## lizard drager (Aug 21, 2009)

yah there open,ive stoped in there before.got to work some saterday mornin,dont no if ill make itup there or not.think i might skip lathem and just prefish carters for a couple of weeks.


----------



## krusty (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm in for lathem.


----------



## russ010 (Aug 21, 2009)

lizard drager said:


> yah there open,ive stoped in there before.got to work some saterday mornin,dont no if ill make itup there or not.think i might skip lathem and just prefish carters for a couple of weeks.



I've been thinking about it and I'm probably going to fish Lathem til about 11-12, then head on up to Carter's myself... I really like fishing that place


----------



## stickum (Aug 21, 2009)

were fishin tx.


----------



## russ010 (Aug 24, 2009)

ok - we're going to have everybody at a tournament for once!

Not sure if Jeff C. and David will be there - hard to get a reply from them. Last time they were at Lathem they got a flat tire on the way, then dumped their boat over in the timbers way out across from the ramp and left early... 

The fish are finicky right now up there.. went out Saturday from 8am-8pm and had 15 fish.. best 5 went a little over 8lbs with the biggest being 2lbs 2oz. The fish are scattered and suspended. My biggest fish came after 5pm so my best 5 during tx hours was about 6lbs.


----------



## lizard drager (Aug 25, 2009)

you &merrick.i think ill mail ya my money and just stay home..............nah,just kidden.ihavent fished up ther since last tourny up there so we will just go fishin like always and hope for the best.with that many boats ,some one should catch a good one.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Aug 26, 2009)

lizard drager said:


> you &merrick.i think ill mail ya my money and just stay home..............nah,just kidden.ihavent fished up ther since last tourny up there so we will just go fishin like always and hope for the best.with that many boats ,some one should catch a good one.



its anybodys game!!!!


----------



## MerkyWaters (Aug 26, 2009)

lizard drager said:


> you &merrick.i think ill mail ya my money and just stay home..............



It is just Lathem!! Anyone has a chance out there!


----------



## russ010 (Aug 27, 2009)

don't forget to bring your rain gear... 40% chance starting at 11am.. 30% chance prior to that when we start


----------



## Duffman3746 (Aug 27, 2009)

will you boys let anyone fish as long as they pay ypur  membership fee


----------



## russ010 (Aug 27, 2009)

Chris, I don't have a problem with y'all paying the club dues and fishing with us, but seeing as how we only have 2 tournaments left, we have a fight for positions in the club. 3 places are fighting for 1st, and 4,5,6 & 7th positions are fighting for the bottom 3 spots. The only new members we are allowing to fish are those that are fishing with current members, we're not allowing any new boats to enter the club right now.

We've actually had a few more people come up and are planning on joining us next year, so come out and fish with us next year, we'd love to have ya. I'm pretty sure we're going to have the same guys back next year with the exception of 1, maybe 2 boats.


----------



## russ010 (Aug 29, 2009)

Website is updated... all places are still up for grabs. Carter's is the last before the Classic - and the 4 & 5 spots are anybody's game

http://www.bassanglersofnorthgeorgia.com/lathem082909.html


----------

